# Blind Comparison - Sibelius #1



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Inspired by Becca's Comparison posts, here are links to 4 performances of the Sibelius 1st symphony for you to listen, analyze and comment on without the biases of knowing the identity of the conductor & orchestra. Please do not spill the beans in discussion if you recognize one of them, as that may taint the analyses of others. Feel free to PM if you want the answers before I post the details in a day or two.

Here are links to MP3 versions of the symphony. All movements are condensed into one file apiece.

A - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZf5jG7ZG52C2m6McUHbtuTYhl6vNVGdxqRy
B - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZB5jG7Z18D6BEHudrkgXsJ1LpFL30Xgn4n7
C - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ25jG7ZidTHdcbtgkb1MzqdcO7RE4ohu2sy
D - https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZD5jG7ZbTHhGE3Cl5H1mKL3IN8X9mo0hb07

FYI recording D is a bit on the quiet side. You may want to turn things up a notch or two when listening to it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll have a listen tomorrow, mate, when i have more time. Just listened to the first 2 minutes of A and it's already waving a red flag. Ill give it a proper listen asap.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Red flags! Sounds exciting!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

You have certainly managed to cover the gamut in timings ... 35->41+ minutes! I have to say that the 1st is probably my least favourite of the 7 but I have started to listen. More to follow.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Red flags! Sounds exciting!


Not really! I finished listening to all the recordings (started last night and finished this morning).

RECORDING A - Hmmm.......it did nothing for me except frustrate me. It's smooth and beautifully played in parts but it's also bloated, occasionally schmaltzy, over-romanticised and leaden too. Far too broad a reading and not the kind of performance of Sibelius I enjoy. I can probably guess who this is.

RECORDING B - Much better and polar opposite of recording A. Lovely raspy brass (maybe a clue to where this recording comes from?) and alert strings. This isnt cool Nordic Sibelius, this is edge of the seat Sibelius. Tempi are fairly fast, and although there's some intonation issues in the woodwinds you cant help enjoying such an energetic performance. Enjoyed this one. Its not a performance I own but it's an old-school one i rather like. Couldnt listen to it as much as some of my Sibelius but as a one-off its a thumbs up.

RECORDING C - Theres a nice Nordic feel to this performance and its imbued with a darkness that i like but I found that my mind was wandering in places. Good performance but lacks the fire of B and it's too broad for a performance of the 1st. Reminded me of a set I own (and which is ok) so i may just go and check to see if this is his set.

RECORDING D - Obviously live. This performance is marred by a poor acoustic or recording but its pleasant enough and the musicians obviously love the symphony (even if some of their playing is not top rank). Warm, well-balanced performance but I felt it lacked drama in places. I'm guessing that this is a newer recording with a younger conductor and lesser known orchestra.

Final rank B - C - D - A


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

In the main, I concur with this analysis. My ranking will have to wait, though.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

So far all of them have annoyed me in one way or another! Having said that, and needing to go back to a couple of them, my first reaction and ordering is:

D - despite the fast tempi
C - despite the slow tempi
A - maybe
B - seems a bit to slick, too heavily string balanced

I have a suspicion that I know one of them but it is a comparison not a guess the conductor so (at least this time) I will defer guessing!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Well, my ranking would be B-D-A-C. With that said, I actually enjoyed all of them! I find things to like in each one. None felt unlistenable to me, and I thought each offered a creditable and interesting Sibelius.

I will reveal the recordings tomorrow, just in case anyone else wants to chime in or submit guesses via PM. .


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Here are the answers. Highlight them if you want to see.

A-Bernstein VPO 1992
B-Karajan BPO 1981 EMI
C-Rattle Birmingham 1984
D-Jukka-Pekka Saraste Lahti Sym.Orch.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Fascinating ... 3 of the conductors tend to fit my preconceptions. I have no particular opinion about the 4th.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I PMd you a few days ago and got two of these (the other was a super-lucky guess). Tbh, Recording A was obvious and could be no-one else than him at thst stage of his career. Tbh, i absolutely hated that account. It bored me senseless. With a better recording Id have preferred Recording D to Recording C (which I have and find ok, but no better). What did surprise me is that Recording B was one of the first recordings of that symphony i got and yet i still failed to recognise it (probably cos i havent played his Sibelius for so long). That has just been rectified today as I've played his recordings of the 1st, 5th and 7th.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

So, I can definitely see how A is bloated and histrionic. But I'm a sucker for a well-miked tympani... and this had it. 

Recording B has a reputation for being overbearing and stomping through the piece. But... it fits? The piece contains such strident nationalistic elements. And the reputation of the recording is overblown. Conductor B is as adept at piano passages as he is at fortes. 

Recording C is stately and well played. Is it the most exciting? Maybe not. 

Recording D (which is live) is fleet and enjoyable. I was very impressed by it when I watched it on YouTube.


----------

